# BBC 4 on Sky Digital



## Green

I have sky digital, can i tune in BBC 4? Want to tape Alan Clarke diaries thks


----------



## clone1

Press the "Services" button
Select number 4 (System Setup), 
and then 4 again ("Add Channels").
In the Frequency field enter: 10.773
Toggle Polarisation to : H 
Toggle Symbol Rate to: 22000 
Toggle FEC to : 5/6 
Select the last button - Find Channels.
Use the Yellow button to place a tick beside BBC 4 and press "Select". BBC 4 will now be stored. You can view them by pressing the "Services" button, then 6 ("Other Channels"),


----------



## CCOVICH

The OP wanted to record a programme from Sky-is this possible with 'Other Services' channels?  I wouldn't have thought so myself.


----------



## Squonk

Does anyone know the reason why Sky refuse to put BBC3, BBC4, UTV, CBBC etc onto the main programming guide? It's a pain at the moment.


----------



## HighFlier

You cannot record "other channels" with the Sky + service but there is no reason why an external tape or disk recorder would not work, you just have to record live as you wont be able to set it up.


----------



## Squonk

HighFlier said:


> You cannot record "other channels" with the Sky + service but there is no reason why an external tape or disk recorder would not work, you just have to record live as you wont be able to set it up.


Can you record the 'other channels' on Sky+ as you are watching them?


----------



## HighFlier

No you cannot record or pause or anything else.


----------



## HighFlier

Other channels are channels that are not part of the sky service but happen to be able to be recieved on the satellite dish. You cannot even see the programme listings for the day only the details of the current programme which is carried on the channel signal live.


----------



## tallpaul

Squonk said:


> Does anyone know the reason why Sky refuse to put BBC3, BBC4, UTV, CBBC etc onto the main programming guide? It's a pain at the moment.


 
Because BBC will not pay SKY to have them on the Irish EPG. Every channel space on the EPG has to be paid for by the television channel. I think it also to do with the fact that both ITV and BBC refused to renegotiate their broadcast deal with Sky and decided to broadcast fre-to-air. In a fit of pique, Sky won't place them on the EPG.


----------



## Squonk

tallpaul said:


> Because BBC will not pay SKY to have them on the Irish EPG. Every channel space on the EPG has to be paid for by the television channel. I think it also to do with the fact that both ITV and BBC refused to renegotiate their broadcast deal with Sky and decided to broadcast fre-to-air. In a fit of pique, Sky won't place them on the EPG.


 That's a shame, because it would boost Sky's ability to sell its service.


----------



## nlgbbbblth

HighFlier said:


> You cannot record "other channels" with the Sky + service but there is no reason why an external tape or disk recorder would not work, you just have to record live as you wont be able to set it up.



I can programme my DVD recorder's HDD to record BBC4 or any of the non-EPG 'other channels'.

Simply turn on the Sky box and find the channel I want to record. Then set the timer.


----------



## Luternau

If you are living in the BBC area (UK) then all BBC channels including regional variations appear on the EPG, as they are all free to air. However in Ireland they are not part of the sky package and therefore not on the EPG. We are only supposed to recieve BBC 1 and 2 N Ireland. We receive the rest cos they are there to recieve. Legally Sky cannot broadcast them into homes in the Republic and hense they are not on the EPG.


----------



## Dinarius

Just tried this with the frequency given above (10.773) and no joy - it did add CBBC, however.

Does anyone know what the current frequency for BBC4 is?

Also, is it available in HD?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## gipimann

BBC changed their frequencies for some channels recently.

Have a look at this thread which has link to a site with the new frequencies.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=145783


----------



## jpd

Why should/would BBC pay money so that viewers in the Republic could receive their channels?


----------



## Woodie

Essentially that was to be part of the Good Friday Agreement in the interest of alll island harmony viewers in the north would get RTE and TG4 and maybe TV3 and in ROI we would get BBC.   At least that was the politicians idea but I think costs and commerce (the fight between Freeview and Sky) including clash of programming got in the way also particularly for TV3 so the idea was droped by ex-minister Ryan.   

You already have BBC1 and BBC in ROI Sky Guide and personally I would not mind paying a small monthly fee for a comprehensive Guide including BBC3 and BBC4.  

In answer to the original poster, I have given up tying to make sense of these issue and work with whatis available.  You could get a UK card and/or use a DVD/HD recorder old style with some old fashioned programming I suppose.


----------

